# Disney's YES Education Program



## SOS8260456 (Mar 7, 2012)

Have any Tugger's children participated in one of these programs?  If so, any comments.

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## bullroc3 (Mar 7, 2012)

What a great program. I was the lead chaperone for our high school's Senior class trip for over 20 years- retired now. We participated in the YES program for many years. Besides, at that time, I believe we got discounted tickets. 

The students (and chaperones also) received a wealth of information about different aspects of various parks. I enjoyed the EPCOT series. In one program, we learned what happened to all the rain water that fell on the BALL and why the water did not run down the sides and get ya all wet!!! Got a backstage tour of Tower of Terror. Showed us how it worked. Went backstage at Body Wars and watched the people during their 'trip'. Learned what it takes to stop the ride immediately!!!!!! I think they called it the 4 P's that will stop the ride.

Seeing your post brought back many memories!!

Just noticed that you are from NEPA also!! Cool!!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, you can receive very discounted park tickets with it.  We usually get annual passes, but next year I am planning a graduation trip for my son and a group of his friends.  Our annual passes expire this year and really don't want to renew them until August 2014 plus there is no way my son's friends can afford annual passes anyway.  So this looks like it maybe an interesting way to help them out plus get them backstage for a little bit.  My son would really love the Animal Kingdom one.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 7, 2012)

My husband and daughter went to the class at Epcot last year.  They really enjoyed it.  The discounted park tickets were awesome!!  We were able to get discounted tickets for all 3 of us.  I think it's a great program.  We were really hoping to get into the class at Animal Kingdom but it was full.  Next time


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never heard of this, can someone tell me how you get information on this program and what are the ages that can participate?  Sounds really interesting.

Thanks


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 7, 2012)

My 8 year old daughter did the "Synergy In Science" class at Epcot last year with my wife, and they both had a great time. The ages vary by class, and I think the minimum age for classes is 5. If you google Disney youth education you should find the info.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 7, 2012)

my daughter 6 yo participated in the program at Magic Kingdom last august "how things move".  This program is for age 5-8, lasted 3 hours and was interesting.  I have already signed her up for the "wild of nature" class at Animal Kingdom this coming August.  I save at least $100 per ticket (about $220 for a 8 day ticket with hopper and waterpark options).  For each child that participates in the class, you can get one discounted adult ticket. There are about 15 - 20 kids per class.  Once purchased, the tickets are non-refundable and dates of classes can't be changed.  There are different programs for different age groups.  Once the class is full, you can't sign up for that class anymore.  The Yes program is available for some dates in feb and june to october.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't believe I've never heard of this,  I found it now when I googled.  My kids would love to participate in this, they are 10 and 11.  We will be there again in July, and they do have classes.  Only question I have now is, is there a way to buy classes without tickets?  When I was there over holidays I bought AP's  

This is what I love about this place, you can always find something new and interesting no matter how many times youv'e been to the world!!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 8, 2012)

You have to pay the full price for the ticket and the tickets are only good for that period.  We have annual passes also.  I think that there should be a discount price if you have an annual pass, because, hey, we have already paid for park admission, but no go.  It wouldn't be so bad if they at least gave you a ticket that you could use in the future, but they don't even do that.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 8, 2012)

Ug, I wish I new about this last year, we went 3 times and did not have annual passes,  One trip we didn't even hit the main parks just water park because it was hot and I didn't want to spend the moola!  I wonder if this would off set the water park tickets I would be buying anyway in July.  I'll have to figure that out, because my kids would really enjoy these programs.  Does a chaperone have to buy a ticket as well?


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 8, 2012)

bullroc3 said:


> In one program, we learned what happened to all the rain water that fell on the BALL and why the water did not run down the sides and get ya all wet!!!



Ok, where'd it go?...you got me interested now!


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 8, 2012)

lily28 said:


> For each child that participates in the class, you can get one discounted adult ticket.



Only one adult is permitted to accompany the child to the class but we were able to get discounts on park tickets for all 3 of us.

I actually showed up to Epcot for the class, thinking all 3 of us were allowed to attend, but they sent me on my way.    I just walked around Epcot while they did the class.  

It's a great way to get discounted tickets.  And, the discounts aren't limited to JUST the day/location of the class.  I can't remember for sure -- but I think we bought 3 day park hopper passes using the discount.


----------



## myip (Mar 8, 2012)

Does this open to public to sign up for the class?  It looks like it has to be a min of group of 10 kids - like field trip.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am pretty sure that you can get at least 8 days , possibly up to 10 plus water park visits at discounted prices.  I could not find any options regarding park hopping.  Does anyone who has done this know about the park hopping?
There is a separate area for individual classes.  They only schedule them certain times of the year.  I think Jan, Feb, June to Sept or Oct.  They don't do it during the busiest seasons.  If they don't get enough individuals to sign up for a class, it may be cancelled, but you still get the discounted ticket prices.  The tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.

There is also the field group option and if you can get 10 or more, you can select the topic and schedule your own seminar.

And I am also now curious about where the rainfall goes?  

Lisa


----------



## bullroc3 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you look closely at the ball, it is made up of "Triangles" that are raised up, for lack of a better term, from the surface. They do not make up the actual surface. The water runs in and down the inner surface. About half way down around the entire ball, there is a "rain gutter" system that catches all the water and sends it to their irrigation system to water their landscaping!!


----------



## bullroc3 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you look closely at the ball, it is made up of "3D Triangles" that are raised up, for lack of a better term, from the surface. They do not make up the actual surface. The water runs in and down the inner surface. About half way down around the entire ball, there is a "rain gutter" system that catches all the water and sends it to their irrigation system to water their landscaping!!

From the Epcot Field Guide & the Feb 15 (vol 26, num 7) Eyes and Ears: The geosphere is 165 feet in diameter, 180 feet high (it stands 15 feet off the ground), encompasses 2,200,000 cubic feet of space, weighs 15.5 million pounds, has an outside surface of 150,000 square feet, and is covered by 11,324-silvered facets on 954 triangular panels. The exterior tiles are made of Alucobond¨ material, a composite of ethylene plastic which has been chemically bonded between two aluminum panels. The name comes from ALUminum Composite BOND. This material can withstand the Florida climate and is self - cleaning. A specially designed gutter system prevents water from cascading off the sphere; rainwater is channeled through the structure and sent to underground drains, where it replenishes the World Showcase Lagoon. The pilings for Spaceship Earth extend far into the ground. It seems to be under debate at times, but the debated numbers are usually between 110 and 130 feet with a range of 110 to 185 feet.


----------



## janej (Mar 8, 2012)

We are going in August and have a group with 6 kids already.   Is there a place where we can form a group with others going on the same week?


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 8, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Does anyone who has done this know about the park hopping?
> 
> Lisa




3-Day Park Hopper® Package
Three days' admission to Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks, with the opportunity to visit multiple Parks on the same day as many times as you'd like, and one Disney Youth Education Series program.
* Price includes tax. Minimum group size of 10 students. The Disney Youth Education Series programs are available 7 days a week.

Here's a link to all the packages.
http://www.disneyyouth.com/youth-education-series/


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 8, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Ok, where'd it go?...you got me interested now!





bullroc3 said:


> If you look closely at the ball, it is made up of "3D Triangles" that are raised up, for lack of a better term, from the surface. They do not make up the actual surface. The water runs in and down the inner surface. About half way down around the entire ball, there is a "rain gutter" system that catches all the water and sends it to their irrigation system to water their landscaping!!
> 
> From the Epcot Field Guide & the Feb 15 (vol 26, num 7) Eyes and Ears: The geosphere is 165 feet in diameter, 180 feet high (it stands 15 feet off the ground), encompasses 2,200,000 cubic feet of space, weighs 15.5 million pounds, has an outside surface of 150,000 square feet, and is covered by 11,324-silvered facets on 954 triangular panels. The exterior tiles are made of Alucobond¨ material, a composite of ethylene plastic which has been chemically bonded between two aluminum panels. The name comes from ALUminum Composite BOND. This material can withstand the Florida climate and is self - cleaning. A specially designed gutter system prevents water from cascading off the sphere; rainwater is channeled through the structure and sent to underground drains, where it replenishes the World Showcase Lagoon. The pilings for Spaceship Earth extend far into the ground. It seems to be under debate at times, but the debated numbers are usually between 110 and 130 feet with a range of 110 to 185 feet.



Thanks, I've always been fascinated with the infrastructure of DisneyWorld - what an achievement.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 8, 2012)

janej said:


> We are going in August and have a group with 6 kids already.   Is there a place where we can form a group with others going on the same week?



I have had this thought nigling in the back of head.  The trip I am planning for next year may have between 4-6 teenagers who I think would really love the Animal Kingdom one.  When you have your own group, you can select your topic and date and submit that for approval.  

The problem being is that it would involve a lot of trust.  The payments for the tickets have to be submitted at some point ahead of time, and while they are discounted, that can add up to be a significant amount, especially when you are getting them for the child and some of their family members.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 8, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Thanks, I've always been fascinated with the infrastructure of DisneyWorld - what an achievement.



Same here!  Thanks for sharing!

and thanks for that link.  I'm not very good at inserting links.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 8, 2012)

myip said:


> Does this open to public to sign up for the class?  It looks like it has to be a min of group of 10 kids - like field trip.



Yes it is open to the public under individual enrollment and you still get a discount on the tickets.  For groups the discount is a little better but not much.  It includes one class and if you want another class each additional class is $28.  What I saw on the website is you can get up to an 8 day premium ticket for $220.00  that is a huge discount of $165 per person, you can buy extra tickets for your family.  

This may be "the best kept secret" since the original "best kept secret"


Here's the link:  https://www.studentguest.com/yes/ticketselect.php


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 9, 2012)

mikey0531 said:


> My husband and daughter went to the class at Epcot last year.  They really enjoyed it.  The discounted park tickets were awesome!!  We were able to get discounted tickets for all 3 of us.  I think it's a great program.  We were really hoping to get into the class at Animal Kingdom but it was full.  Next time



Did you buy the ticket for just the two of them?  The things I've seen on the website say that it takes a minimum of 10 students.  It looks like it is geared for groups and filed trips, not as much for families.  How did you get the tix for yourselves?


----------



## lily28 (Mar 9, 2012)

the minimum 10 students are for group registration.  There is also Yes Individual enrollment program with specific dates for families.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 9, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> Did you buy the ticket for just the two of them?  The things I've seen on the website say that it takes a minimum of 10 students.  It looks like it is geared for groups and filed trips, not as much for families.  How did you get the tix for yourselves?



We just booked as individuals.  Here's the link for info on individual enrollment.

http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 9, 2012)

myip said:


> Does this open to public to sign up for the class?  It looks like it has to be a min of group of 10 kids - like field trip.



You can also book as an individual.

http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 9, 2012)

thanks for the info!


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 9, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> thanks for the info!



 You're welcome!


----------



## got4boys (Mar 11, 2012)

We did this last July when we went.

We are planning on it for this summer again when we go. Do book early because the classes can book out on the particular day if you have a set week.

Peggy


----------

